# New Spot



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Been meaning to call some ground I found a year ago. The access is really limited but I finally found a way in. Set the first stand not even 80 yards from the truck just to see what would bite. Within 4 minutes I shot 2 dogs. The first died in a super dense thicket that my tall self couldn't get through. The 2nd I was able to capture on the gopro. I ended the stand at the last shot. Going to save the area for a tourney.

Here is the link to the gopro footage


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice going Eric !!

New ground is hard to find these days.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That's a good look'in animal for a desert dog.

Seems like you may get quite a few out of your new area.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice shooting Eric, don't you have anything bigger to shoot them with? Are you going to the world's?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats, nice size and dark colors. Cheap ammo.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Great footage! Are you hunting near towns, is that the reason for using 22lr? I've been wanting to try some areas in my rimfire only zone, that's why I ask.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a pretty coyote. Congrats !


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It is the only gun I personally own. I've been wanting to get a .204 or something similar but money is tight with school these days.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

CouesBuck16 said:


> Thanks everyone. It is the only gun I personally own. I've been wanting to get a .204 or something similar but money is tight with school these days.


 It's obvious that a 22lr will do the job, but if your going to hunt in a tournament you want something that will drop them it their tracks.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Most definitely @azpredatorhunter


----------



## Vermingone (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice job. Could I suggest a shift in shot placement would result in a cleaner kill with a light calibre such as .22 for an animal of that size.

Daniel


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Normally the coyotes due quick with a round to the lungs. 3 of my rounds hit the lungs on this dog. Very unusual he didn't die quicker.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

CouesBuck16 said:


> Most definitely @azpredatorhunter


 I bet you could shoot enough gray fox or maybe one nice prime tom bobcat to buy a 22-250... I am liking the 22-250, it pretty much drops them in their tracks. For a tournament a .243 would work good.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

CouesBuck16 said:


> Normally the coyotes due quick with a round to the lungs. 3 of my rounds hit the lungs on this dog. Very unusual he didn't die quicker.


I had one yote take 3 .223 shots to the chest and I still had to finish him off with my 45 pistol. It was a big old male...with a will to live! Also had an old female take 2 12 gauge #4 buck shot to the chest at 25 yards followed up with a 45. Crazy animals!

Mark

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Crazy! Some just have one hell of a fight in them


----------



## Vermingone (Apr 11, 2015)

I wasn't being disrespectful or a smartass buddy. I've never shot coyotes cause I'm in Australia. Just sharing my experience in red dogs 

Daniel


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

I didn't take it negatively. I've heard fox are a huge problem in some parts of Australia. Must be very rewarding hunting them.


----------

